# Pneumatic Time Delay Pushbutton



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Who knew AB made such a thing? This was used as a pre-start alarm on a conveyor line. I took this out of a combo unit at one of our older plants in a old quarry, it’s been reused numerous times in the quarry or quarrys until it landed at the r-mix plant. I assume they pushed the lever, let it time out, and when the alarm stopped, started the conveyor. This was in the door unused, it’s in my collection now.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've seen a limit switch time delay relay using the same principle. It was in a sawmill for a popup chain to take boards off a rollcase

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's amazing the stuff they had to come up with before solid state.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What is also cool is how well some of it worked.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've worked on a few older phase converters that used an air switch to drop out the start caps based on when the contactor had pulled in. I forget the brand but I used to keep a couple spares on hand as they were a key piece of the pie.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Check this out @glen1971, This just came out of an Arco unit, contacts are done.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I remember the old Wye-delta Starters. You would pull the handle back to you and it would wind up a bell and close the starter in Wye. When bell rang you would push it away from you and it would latch in delta.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> I remember the old Wye-delta Starters. You would pull the handle back to you and it would wind up a bell and close the starter in Wye. When bell rang you would push it away from you and it would latch in delta.


In this same old quarry I found the remnants of one of those starters, it had the tank for the oil bath contacts empty of course (probably was Pyranol at one time). I worked the handle a time or two and dinged the bell, old AB will not die. 
At the risk of being a NEMA snob, does IEC anything still work from the Kennedy administration?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

"Made in USA"


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

glen1971 said:


> I've worked on a few older phase converters that used an air switch to drop out the start caps based on when the contactor had pulled in. I forget the brand but I used to keep a couple spares on hand as they were a key piece of the pie.


I figured I was the only member here that has the pleasure of using and fixing Roto-Phases, after a while the constant errrrrrr is as pleasant as getting your gums scraped.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> "Made in USA"


That's a relic from the past. NOS is the only place you see that anymore.:vs_mad:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I once stuck a lit cigarette into a pack of matches as a time delay so I could escape a Siberian prison camp. I missed extraction at the LZ but... oh well, I don't want to bore you guys.:sad:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CoolWill said:


> I once stuck a lit cigarette into a pack of matches as a time delay so I could escape a Siberian prison camp. I missed extraction at the LZ but... oh well, I don't want to bore you guys.:sad:


Somebody, [The Cool One] has reality has confused with a movie. Stalag 17 and some Bond flick.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> Somebody, [The Cool One] has reality has confused with a movie. Stalag 17 and some Bond flick.


Well, i can see you won't want to hear about the time I made an ultralight from bamboo and trash bags in Southeast Asia...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> I once stuck a lit cigarette into a pack of matches as a time delay so I could escape a Siberian prison camp. I missed extraction at the LZ but... oh well, I don't want to bore you guys.:sad:


You didn’t miss the extraction, I flew the helicopter off early. 
You see, there was this sexy Russian mail order bride I was chatting with and,,,, well you know how it goes.


----------

